# ISO Shell Pasta Salad Recipes



## librarygirl (May 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I went to Fresh Choice yesterday (similar to Souper Salad, I guess) and had some nice cold pasta salads.  One in particular that caught my fancy was a shell pasta salad with peas and mayonnaise.  I think I've had these in a lot of other buffet style delis in NY.  I looked through allrecipes.com, foodtv.com, epicurious.com but I think it's a pretty simple recipe and it's got to be pretty standard stuff that many people make.  

Also, if anyone knows where to find salad recipes that Fresh Choice or Souper Salad makes or adapts, I would love to find the book or website.  There was a lot of salads that I liked from there and I usually like salads from top notch restaurants.  It was just comfort food for me and I would love it for late night munchies too.

Thanks in Advance!

I love this board.


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2007)

Hi librarygirl.  Have you tried typing those names (Souper Salad or Fresh Choice) into a search?  Sometimes that will bring results.  I am at work right now, but if I have time tonight I will look around for some recipes.

 Barbara


----------



## librarygirl (May 23, 2007)

Hi Barbara L

Thanks for the reply.  I looked using your technique and I still can't find anything.  If you know of any recipes similar to shell pasta with mayo that would be great!!!


----------



## StirBlue (May 23, 2007)

You might try the copycat recipe site. Basically pasta recipes have few ingredients and it's all about the dressing. One of the most important things to do when making a pasta salad is to drain the shells once when steaming hot and then again when they have cooled. So much water is trapped in the shells that it can ruin the dressing. 

After draining the steaming pasta, I usually toss the shells with some type of oil (peanut is good) so it doesn't stick and then I drain again. 

We don't have Souper Salad or Fresh Choice where I live. I would imagine that the sauce preferences and possibilities are endless.  Mayo with a few herbs & spices would be perfect.


----------



## librarygirl (May 24, 2007)

Thanks StirBlue.

You're right, it is all about the dressing.  I will keep a look out for it.  If you know of any good copycat recipe sites, please let me know!


----------



## StirBlue (May 24, 2007)

This is a site that I have always enjoyed:  

Brand Name & Restaurant *Copycat* *Recipes* - Robbie's *Recipes*


----------



## Aria (May 30, 2007)

StirBlue Thanks for the Copycat Recipes-Robbie's Recipes.  I was looking for something different with a Macaroni Salad.  Thanks again.  (it is in my favorites)


----------



## librarygirl (Jun 2, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> This is a site that I have always enjoyed:
> 
> Brand Name & Restaurant *Copycat* *Recipes* - Robbie's *Recipes*


 
Thanks StirBlue for the link.  There are lots of recipes I am dying to try.  MMMM, Girl Scout Samoa Cookies and White Castle Burgers!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 2, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> This is a site that I have always enjoyed:
> 
> Brand Name & Restaurant *Copycat* *Recipes* - Robbie's *Recipes*


 
Thank you for the great web site. I also checked out the White Castle burgers and couldn't believe they have baby food in them.  Oh well, I guess what ever works. But anyway, there are sure a lot of great sounding recipes to go through. JoAnn


----------



## Bilby (Oct 30, 2007)

For a very quick and easy (esp for when you have unexpected guests in summer) pasta salad dish, we cook up a 500g packet of small vegeroni spirals (the multi-coloured ones) (as per packet directions) and throw in at the appropriate intervals either whatever small diced veges we have on hand or a packet of frozen ones.  The cooking times for all of these will vary but the idea is to do everything in the same pot using the same water to keep the flavour of the veges in the dish.  Oh and make sure you have salted the water.  When cooked to preference, just drain and pour into a serving bowl with a small amount of mayo or aioli.  Do this when hot and then the mayo spreads further - just gives it a like coating.  You can add depth to this by adding some fresh herbs or some mustard to the mix.  The salad can either be served warm or cold.  Also makes a great light lunch.  A can of tuna mixed through it can turn it in to a summer dinner.

You can use any shaped pasta you like but I like the look of the colours.  I try to match the pasta size to the size of the veges to keep things in balance.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's the recipe I use...you could always add peas to it easily...
MACARONI SALAD


----------



## librarygirl (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Kaylinda

That sounds so good and easy.  Will definitely try making this tomorrow.

Thanks a bunch!


----------

